# Weight Gain AFTER miscarriage - WTF!!!!!



## taichimom

I m'cd at 9.5 weeks about a month ago- I had gained maybe 4 lbs during the pregnancy. But I have gained 8lbs in the 3.5 weeks since- WTF? Now for one week I was on vacation, but I wasn't totally porking out.

And I work out, running 3 days a week, doing strength training and walking a lot. I'm not eating so much more to justify an 8 lb weight gain. I have had episodes emotional eating under stress before getting pg and it never resulted in such rapid weight gain.

I am pissed- I look like I'm 4 months pregnant, and I would almost be, but I'm not, it's just fat. It's adding insult to injury. God damn it, if I'm going to gain 20-30 lbs, I want a baby to show for it!

I'm sure some of my friends suspect I am pg but not telling yet- yeah I wish. Just bought some new "fat clothes" for fall because my old clothes won't fit, but (at least not yet) my postpartum and maternity clothes are a bit too big. Won't be too big for long at this rate!

My HCG levels went to 0 and I just got my first AF so the pregnancy hormones should be gone right? I did a google search and it seems like a common occurrence, but no medical explanation and the MD's just say its depression or emotional eating. My thyroid levels were normal at my first prenatal appointment, but maybe something got knocked off balance with the m/c.

So has anyone else had this problem? If you didn't get pregnant right away after the m/c how long until things stabilize?

Thanks for listening to my rant!


----------



## Viola

I can't say I had the same experience, but I did gain weight after my miscarriage. In my case, I had lost weight while breastfeeding my first, then lost more weight so I was down almost 60 lbs from my first pre-pregnancy weight. I did a marathon, and didn't lose any weight while I was training for that, but then I gained some weight after the marathon was over. A few months later, I got pregnant and gained 10 lbs in a week, which I assumed was a lot of water and not just fat, and I figured I'd be down a few pounds the next week, but then I gained another 10 lbs. Then I had the miscarriage at 11 weeks and gained 10 lbs after that, so by the time I got pregnant for the 3rd time, I was over my first pre-pregancy weight.

What is so shocking is the rapidity of it. Now in my case, I had lost a lot of weight, so regaining isn't so surprising, but I've never had it happen like that. When I was pregnant for the 3rd time, which happened about 6 months after my miscarriage, I lost a little weight in the beginning. My appetite decreased and I would often not remember to eat. I really think a lot of this has to be hormonal, because there just isn't a reason that I can see why I would experience so drastic a change.

Also, after my miscarriage, I had the worst break out of pimples on my face that I have ever had. I don't remember exactly when it happened though but I'm thinking things were stable by 2 months post m/c.


----------



## hillary77

that is very likely a hormone thang - could be low progesterone or a thyroid issue...I would investigate with an ND and a hormone panel!


----------



## OSTC

So sorry for your loss. I had a early miscarriage in feb and I gained very rapidly for about three months after, which is very unusual for me as I've always had trouble gaining weight... Really messed my body up and I'm still not pregnant again and having intense bleeding and ovary pain near ovulation. I hope you have better luck then me and are pregnant again soon if that is what you desire.


----------



## monkeyscience

This does not make me hopeful! I miscarried Sunday, and it already seems like I am gaining weight, even though I was pretty much stable or possibly even losing weight while pregnant.







I would agree, though, that it's likely hormonally based. Even if the hCG is gone, your other hormones could still be sorting themselves out.


----------



## taichimom

The good news- after I finished my first AF, things seem to have stabilized. Weight isn't coming off that quickly, but no more increases- whew!

Before I found out I was pg in July, I had scheduled a checkup with a holistic gyn to see about my peri menopausal symptoms- they were scheduling 3 months out so my appointment is next week.

Part of me wants to cancel it- after the prenatal exam (they did a full gyn exam) and the doctors visits and blood draws from the m/c, I'm kinda sick of doctors. Plus right now my hormones are going to be wacky. Maybe it would be better to go in a few months. But in a few months I could be pg again.

This gyn doesn't do OB stuff. Ack!


----------



## Katica

I`m so sorry for your loss.

I also gained weight after my miscarriage. It was rapid but also stopped after a while. I also think it`s just hormones out of balance so soon after a loss.

Hopefully you will get some answers at you next gyn appointment.


----------



## taichimom

Saw the gyn yesterday. She seems to think I might be hypothyroid based on other symptoms. She even thinks it may have caused my mc in the first place. Got blood taken today and will get the results next week.

I'm hoping it isn't my thyroid- really don't want to start taking thyroid meds. Then again having a definite diagnosis with action items would be nice too.


----------

